# Los Moros destrozan Bilbao a disfrutar



## Dr Zar (6 Dic 2022)

Los Moros toman Bilbao y lo destrozan todo,está siendo apoteósico.Bilbao es mora.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (6 Dic 2022)

Será la ultraderecha bilbaína....


----------



## ussser (6 Dic 2022)

Si pones un vídeo tiro el bocata de queso.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Dic 2022)

Moros lapa.


----------



## Alcazar (6 Dic 2022)

Not my country, not my problem.


----------



## belenus (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## CliffUnger2 (6 Dic 2022)

Pon videos hombre, pon los videos.



Que curioso, como van todos en una misma dirección. A ver si lo adivino... Van camino de asaltar una librería.


----------



## jotace (6 Dic 2022)

Son ultras y nazis, que llevan dos días los mass mierda precalentado. 
Loh morito son wenos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Dic 2022)

Es que nos dan hostias por todos lados, macho.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (6 Dic 2022)

Bilbao es una plaza fuerte de la ultraderecha, si algo ocurre allí será por los fascistas.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (6 Dic 2022)

Debe ser el Cuerpo de Ejército Marroquí


----------



## remerus (6 Dic 2022)

¿donde esta la mierda gudari?


----------



## il banditto (6 Dic 2022)

los comentarios sobre el partido y celebraciones en los periodicos locales son para echarse a llorar de lo perdida que esta nuestra sociedad, perlas del tipo, enhorabuena marruecos!! que se jodan los españoles jjojojoo!!! y a la minima que alguno menciona los posibles robos y altercados no faltan 4 o 5 traidores tironucables llamandole racista.


----------



## Ricohombre (6 Dic 2022)

Tenemos al enemigo en casa.

El que no se haya despertado todavía no lo va a hacer. Con el problema de la invasión pasa lo mismo que con la plandemia.



MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> ¿ Dónde está la E.T.A cuando se la necesita?



La crearon los enmigos de España para jodernos. Pero ahora con los mohameds tienen un activo mucho mas eficaz.


----------



## ApartapeloS (6 Dic 2022)

No saben los vascos lo que se les ha metido en casa, Molenbeek se queda corto


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Dic 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Not my country, not my problem.



Exacto.


----------



## Visilleras (6 Dic 2022)

¿Dónde están los "valientes" jovencitos abertzales que no tenían problema en quemar cajeros, pegar a la gente o quemar contenedores?


Ah, si... en cursillos de desempoderamiento feminista, y de anti-racismo...


----------



## Dr Zar (6 Dic 2022)

Las mariconas vascas les ponen el culo en pompa a los Moros,les encanta.Solo odian a los faxistas españoles.


----------



## 917 (6 Dic 2022)

Sal de agente provocador, a ver si te violan y te hostian, que los fachas necesitan un mártir.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (6 Dic 2022)

remerus dijo:


> ¿donde esta la mierda gudari?



En la cuneta, donde deben de estar.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Dic 2022)

Que esta pasando en Bilbo, Tripto ???. @Triptolemo


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (6 Dic 2022)

¿ Dónde está la E.T.A cuando se la necesita?


----------



## Vulcan86 (6 Dic 2022)

Yo confío en las charocops


----------



## Berrón (6 Dic 2022)

remerus dijo:


> ¿donde esta la mierda gudari?



Corriendo como alma que lleva el diablo por Santoña, como siempre


----------



## Flures911 (6 Dic 2022)

Putos rojos de mierda la.quw habéis liado... muchos de estos hdlgp son españoles. Cuando monten su partido político, vamos a flipar en colores.

Gracias rojos, dais tanto asco como los moros.


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Dic 2022)

Los vascos debían estar echando de menos la quema de contenedores. Menos mal que los moros han sabido integrarse más que los maketos.


----------



## Paulino (6 Dic 2022)

Sólo veo a unos subnormales corriendo sin rumbo.


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Dic 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> ¿ Dónde está la E.T.A cuando se la necesita?



dando cursos de caminar sobre tacones a niños en los colegios vascos?


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Dic 2022)

*La noche sera muy larga !!!.*


----------



## Wifimio (6 Dic 2022)

Pues en la tele vasca están de celebración a cuenta del partido.


----------



## MrDanger (6 Dic 2022)

Que no, que son tan españoles como Don Pelayo o Julio Romero de Torres.


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Dic 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Que no, que son tan españoles como Don Pelayo o Julio Romero de Torres.



son españoles con disforia de nacionalidad y tienen derecho a una paguita.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (6 Dic 2022)

¿Donde están los alborotadores batasunos ahora?...esos que la emprenden a porrazos con los que llevan banderas de España..


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Dic 2022)

Paulino dijo:


> Sólo veo a unos subnormales corriendo sin rumbo.



Es que todavía no han encontrado el Mediamarkt. Esta noche estrenan televisor para ver el resto del mundial


----------



## Araco (6 Dic 2022)

Los tiros en la nuca, la expulsión de miles de vascos étnicos, el impuesto robolusionario, han dado sus frutos.


----------



## asiqué (6 Dic 2022)

Pues menuda mierda que a puesto el OP.
Si no estan destrozando absolutamente nada y mira que quiero que pase.
He visto mas destrozos en aste nagusia que lo que se ve en el video.

Ademas es en sanfran, que lastimas que no explote todo.

Como bilbaino quiero ver el centro arder de la ria para atras


----------



## iases (6 Dic 2022)

Paulino dijo:


> Sólo veo a unos subnormales corriendo sin rumbo.



Y eso que más da, lo importante es decir gilipolleces en el foro


----------



## MrDanger (6 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> son españoles con disforia de nacionalidad y tienen derecho a una paguita.



Como que no la estarán cobrando y muchos tendrán nacionalidad española. 

En el estadio los morocos eran mayoría aplastante, más de 20.000. Para ir a Qatar si que tienen dinero. 

Marruecos, ese país al que estamos pagando ayudas (o tributos).


----------



## 917 (6 Dic 2022)

Mira, espérate a lo que pase, porque no vá a ser nada más grave que disturbios deportivos normales.
Y échate vaselina en el ano, que debes tenerlo recocido.


----------



## Narbaiza (6 Dic 2022)

Mataró


----------



## Dr Zar (6 Dic 2022)

Los batasunos mamando polla Mora.


----------



## 917 (6 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Pues menuda mierda que a puesto el OP.
> Si no estan destrozando absolutamente nada y mira que quiero que pase.
> He visto mas destrozos en aste nagusia que lo que se ve en el video.
> 
> ...



Mira qué curioso...


----------



## remerus (6 Dic 2022)

El Bilbao que no ardio en su momento porque se rindio cobardemente a las tropas gallegas del general Franco arde ahora por la morisma subvencionada por el gobierno vascongado,


----------



## antiglobalista (6 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Pues menuda mierda que a puesto el OP.
> Si no estan destrozando absolutamente nada y mira que quiero que pase.
> He visto mas destrozos en aste nagusia que lo que se ve en el video.
> 
> ...




Yo solo veo videos encendiendo bengalas y corriendo para reunirse entre ellos a dar salto y poco mas



Parezco follamoros pero intento ser objetivo




Por ahora desórdenes públicos cero


----------



## Narbaiza (6 Dic 2022)

Granada


----------



## Thebore (6 Dic 2022)

remerus dijo:


> El Bilbao que no ardio en su momento porque se rindio cobardemente a las tropas gallegas del general Franco arde ahora por la morisma subvencionada por el gobierno vascongado,



Falso, el PNV pactó la rendición en Santoña, Vaticano mediante, con los italianos.


----------



## ciudadlibre (6 Dic 2022)

estaran buscando un rebaño de cabras para poner la guinda al pastel?


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Dic 2022)

Narbaiza dijo:


> Mataró



Pueden hacer lo que les salga de sus cojones morenos, son los amos, el Viruelo es complice.


----------



## 917 (6 Dic 2022)

Repito: No me leas.
Y fíjate en lo que escriben algunos con más sentido común que tú y que no quieren ver el mundo arder.
Desórdenes públicos, cero.
Sólo escándalo y bengalas. Nada que la Policía no pueda controlar.
Ah, y sigo sin ignorarte, eres muy divertido aunque no lo pretendas.


----------



## jorobachov (6 Dic 2022)

Euskal Morocco .... Yo aquí gozando viendo el Twitter


----------



## lucky starr (6 Dic 2022)

Si solo es eso...

EN los videos desde luego no sé ve nada malo.


----------



## asiqué (6 Dic 2022)

ciudadlibre dijo:


> estaran buscando un rebaño de cabras para poner la guinda al pastel?



cabras para que? si a las vasquitas se las hace el chocho pepsicola con los moritos buenos…
para no preñarse lo hacen anal


----------



## ferdy (6 Dic 2022)

En Bilbo solo se ven a jovenes marroquis celebrando con sana alegria su triunfo sin destrozar nada.La derecha de ultratumba esta deseando altercados para justificar su intolerante racismo.Son mas espabilados que nosotros y poco a poco van ganando posiciones y algun dia no muy lejano seran mayoria y nos someteran a sus costumbres.Nos lo merecemos


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Dic 2022)

ferdy dijo:


> En Bilbo solo se ven a jovenes marroquis celebrando con sana alegria su triunfo sin destrozar nada.La derecha de ultratumba esta deseando altercados para justificar su intolerante racismo.Son mas espabilados que nosotros y poco a poco van ganando posiciones y algun dia no muy lejano seran mayoria y nos someteran a sus costumbres.Nos lo merecemos



habra que darles la nacionalidad como premio a esos jovenes marroquies.


----------



## Turbocata (6 Dic 2022)

Son disturbios sanos amego.


----------



## iases (6 Dic 2022)

remerus dijo:


> El Bilbao que no ardio en su momento porque se rindio cobardemente a las tropas gallegas del general Franco arde ahora por la morisma subvencionada por el gobierno vascongado,



Ya han derribado la torre Iberdrola, han quemado el ayuntamiento y han asaltado los cuarteles ????????


----------



## 917 (6 Dic 2022)

917 dijo:


> Repito: No me leas.





iases dijo:


> Ya han derribado la torre Iberdrola, han quemado el ayuntamiento y han asaltado los cuarteles ????????



Eso están esperando algunos....pero no tienen huevos de salir..


----------



## Llorón (6 Dic 2022)

Se comenta que @xicomalo ha salido a celebrar la victoria de los follacabras con la esperanza de catar polla al cuscús


----------



## Yomimo (6 Dic 2022)

Estoy disfrutando.


----------



## CommiePig (6 Dic 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> ¿ Dónde está la E.T.A cuando se la necesita?



eta quiere moros


----------



## iases (6 Dic 2022)

Dr Zar dijo:


> Los batasunos mamando polla Mora.



"En España hay actualmente 872.759 personas de nacionalidad Marroquí, con presencia en todas las provincias del país, y residiendo mayoritariamente en Barcelona, Murcia, Madrid y Almería." 

"El resto de la población marroquí se reparte así: cuarenta y cuatro mil setecientos cincuenta y siete marroquíes en Alicante / Alacant, cuarenta y dos mil ciento dieciocho marroquíes en Tarragona, cuarenta mil setecientos cuarenta y cuatro marroquíes en Girona, treinta y tres mil seiscientos cuarenta y dos marroquíes en Málaga, 29.063 en Illes Balears, 26.519 en Valencia / València, 18.320 en Lleida, 17.136 en Granada, 16.864 en Castellón / Castelló, 16.845 en Toledo, 15.727 en Navarra, 14.262 en Las Palmas, 13.817 en Huelva, 13.086 en Zaragoza, 12.339 en Cádiz, 11.550 en Bizkaia, 11.371 en Melilla, 10.499 en Sevilla, 8.831 en Gipuzkoa, 8.516 en La Rioja, 6.253 en Albacete, 6.214 en Araba / Álava, 5.969 en Guadalajara, 5.309 en Cáceres, 5.228 en Jaén, 5.006 en Ciudad Real, 4.906 en Teruel, 4.801 en Ceuta, 4.472 en Cuenca, 4.408 en Santa Cruz de Tenerife, 4.308 en Valladolid, 3.777 en León, 3.776 en Huesca, 3.214 en Ávila, 3.069 en Burgos, 3.055 en Asturias, 2.924 en Segovia, 2.839 en A Coruña, 2.703 en Córdoba, 2.519 en Pontevedra, 2.250 en Lugo, 2.148 en Cantabria, 1.985 en Badajoz, 1.920 en Palencia, 1.849 en Salamanca, 1.391 en Soria, 858 en Zamora y 839 en Ourense." 




Seguro que en tu pueblo hay más que en bilbao


----------



## asiqué (6 Dic 2022)

Me alegra comprobar que en mi barrio bilbaino no he notado absolutamente nada de jaleo, ni me he enterado de que ya habian ganado.
Eso me alegra, asi he comprobado que la morisma aun no ha llegado aqui… esta toda de la ria para dentro. Que se jodan


----------



## iases (6 Dic 2022)

jorobachov dijo:


> Euskal Morocco .... Yo aquí gozando viendo el Twitter



Algún hilo gay ??????????


----------



## Abort&cospelo (6 Dic 2022)

No ceno hasta el año que viene.


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Dic 2022)

la Kale Morokka continúa el legado...



Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Dónde están los "valientes" jovencitos abertzales que no tenían problema en quemar cajeros, pegar a la gente o quemar contenedores?
> 
> 
> Ah, si... en cursillos de desempoderamiento feminista, y de anti-racismo...


----------



## Asurbanipal (6 Dic 2022)

Dejan un jabalí muerto en una mezquita de Vitoria


Dejan un jabalí muerto en una mezquita de Vitoria El ataque a la Mezquita Almohsinin ha tenido lugar horas antes del partido del Mundial de fútbol entre España y Marruecos 06·12·22...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Floky (6 Dic 2022)

Y a esos hijos de puta los estamos manteniendo...habría que cortar el cuello a los políticos.


----------



## iases (6 Dic 2022)

Entonces has visto personalmente saqueos, enfrentamientos, violaciones ....... ??????????


----------



## Gnidlog (6 Dic 2022)

Dr Zar dijo:


> Los Moros toman Bilbao y lo destrozan todo,está siendo apoteósico.Bilbao es mora.



eso podria ser media europa


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Dic 2022)

si fuera un cuartel habrían dejado 4000 kilos de amonal.


----------



## Black War Greymon (6 Dic 2022)

Pillo sitio en guerra santa


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Dic 2022)

Llorón dijo:


> Se comenta que @xicomalo ha salido a celebrar la victoria de los follacabras con la esperanza de catar polla al cuscús



Pues un día de diario normal en él....


----------



## wopa (6 Dic 2022)

Corriendo a pillar el metro que mañana es día de trabajo.


----------



## iases (6 Dic 2022)

Me fío de tu palabra


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (6 Dic 2022)

MOROS LIÁNDOLA EN BÉLGICA, PASADLO A LOS ROJOS DE MIERDA QUE DICEN QUE LOS ESPAÑOLES ESTAMOS DETRÁS DE LOS DISTURBIOS


----------



## 917 (6 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Me alegra comprobar que en mi barrio bilbaino no he notado absolutamente nada de jaleo, ni me he enterado de que ya habian ganado.
> Eso me alegra, asi he comprobado que la morisma aun no ha llegado aqui… esta toda de la ria para dentro. Que se jodan



No digas la verdad, que estropeas el Foro y jodes a los flammers...


----------



## Lolasso (6 Dic 2022)

Mejor moros que toros decían. Que lo disfruten


----------



## iases (6 Dic 2022)

Tómate el tranquilin que yo solo he dicho que me fío de tu palabra.

Pero viendo tu estado de ánimo a lo mejor no debiera fiarme


----------



## Otrasvidas (6 Dic 2022)

A ver si hay suerte y pagan la pensión de muchas inmundicias separatistas.


----------



## Erebus. (6 Dic 2022)

Españoles no, moros si. Que se jodan


----------



## Jeb Stuart (6 Dic 2022)

Un moro un uno de Bilbao se picana ver quein suspende mas un concurso de inteligencia


----------



## rondo (6 Dic 2022)

ferdy dijo:


> En Bilbo solo se ven a jovenes marroquis celebrando con sana alegria su triunfo sin destrozar nada.La derecha de ultratumba esta deseando altercados para justificar su intolerante racismo.Son mas espabilados que nosotros y poco a poco van ganando posiciones y algun dia no muy lejano seran mayoria y nos someteran a sus costumbres.Nos lo merecemos



Espero que te pille una manada de moros y te reviente a hostias te lo mereces,hijo de la gran puta traidor, follamoros,sois los culpables puto mangina,una soga para los follamoros como tu


----------



## iases (6 Dic 2022)

Pues enseñarlo, tiene que ser espectacular ver el ayuntamiento ardiendo


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Pues enseñarlo, tiene que ser espectacular ver el ayuntamiento ardiendo



Yo pedí a gentuza como tú que me enseñaran los hospitales colapsados de gente muriendo durante lo del covid y todavía estoy esperando. Me creo mucho más que los moros la estén liando en Bilbao.


----------



## IMPULSES (6 Dic 2022)

Son como los borregitos, donde va uno.van todos


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (6 Dic 2022)

Nutreeee!!!


----------



## midelburgo (6 Dic 2022)

Disfruten lo kalerguizado!


----------



## Vilux (6 Dic 2022)

Si no quedan hombres en España habrá que traerlos de fuera.


----------



## Alex001 (6 Dic 2022)

Tan valientes con la kale borroka y asesinando por la espalda y se jiñan ante la invasión mora


----------



## Neton86 (6 Dic 2022)

¿Hoy la UIP, los beltzas o los mossos no ponen multas de 60.000 euros, tiran pelotas a la cara o apalean a algún desgraciado? Ah no que estos son moros


----------



## KUTRONIO (6 Dic 2022)

Yo estoy tranquilo, mis niñas ya están en casa, el coche en el garaje

Palomitas, calefacción y mañana a tocarme los huevos en el curro 8 horas porque menuda semana tengo encima oigan: todos los clientes cerrados de puente


----------



## Otrasvidas (6 Dic 2022)

ApartapeloS dijo:


> No saben los vascos lo que se les ha metido en casa, Molenbeek se queda corto




Y tanto que no lo saben. En las próximas locales y autonómicas, nueva arrasada de los agitanueces y los recogenueces, con VOX con paupérrimos resultados, y para las siguientes ya algún partido islámico sacando una representación relevante.


----------



## wopa (6 Dic 2022)

Nos falta un moro en el Athletic. Un AbdelKebar, Abdurrahim o algo así. Negros ya tenemos.


----------



## iases (6 Dic 2022)

El vídeo es ni es hoy ni es Bilbao.

Pero seguro que tú has grabado los asaltos que has visto


----------



## Freedomfighter (6 Dic 2022)

Si parecen invasores y se comportan como invasores, a lo mejor es que son invasores.....


----------



## Gorrino (6 Dic 2022)

remerus dijo:


> ¿donde esta la mierda gudari?



Lo he dicho mil veces los vascos son maricones tipo Oreja de Van Gogh. Un chiste para hombres de verdad.


----------



## iases (6 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Yo pedí a gentuza como tú que me enseñaran los hospitales colapsados de gente muriendo durante lo del covid y todavía estoy esperando. Me creo mucho más que los moros la estén liando en Bilbao.



Te lo enseñaron mil veces en la tele y preferiste no creertelos porque molaba más tu paranoia.


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Te lo enseñaron mil veces en la tele y preferiste no creertelos porque molaba más tu paranoia.



 Tienes un link a esos videos?


----------



## 917 (6 Dic 2022)

Calma los flammers, que no es para tanto...ni para tonto...


----------



## Shy (6 Dic 2022)

Me suda la polla el júrgol, sólo me interesa cómo fenómeno sociológico y lo que se ha evidenciado hoy ha sido que entre todos los moros no reúnen neuronas suficientes para formar un cerebro y que tienen mucho rencor acumulado.

Nada que muchos no sepamos desde hace años, lo importante es que hoy se ha puesto de manifiesto.

A ver cómo maquillan nuestros amados líderes este suceso puntual


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (6 Dic 2022)

A las 22:00 se van a casa. Mañana tienen que madrugar para trabajar


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Dr Zar (6 Dic 2022)

ferdy dijo:


> En Bilbo solo se ven a jovenes marroquis celebrando con sana alegria su triunfo sin destrozar nada.La derecha de ultratumba esta deseando altercados para justificar su intolerante racismo.Son mas espabilados que nosotros y poco a poco van ganando posiciones y algun dia no muy lejano seran mayoria y nos someteran a sus costumbres.Nos lo merecemos



claro que si rojo de mierda,vete a celébrarlo con tus colegas los Moros maricona


----------



## valensalome (6 Dic 2022)

Que disfruten de su país de izmierdas


----------



## KUTRONIO (6 Dic 2022)

Me pregunto como iran las cosas en Rentería


----------



## Desencantado (6 Dic 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


>



Impresionante la experiencia que tienen los vascos en ver venir la movida y girar 180 grados...


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> habra que darles la nacionalidad como premio a esos jovenes marroquies.



Pero que sea la vasca.


----------



## Culozilla (6 Dic 2022)

Poco me parece.


----------



## iases (6 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Tienes un link a esos videos?



Busca en la página de EITB, al final al cámara hasta le saludamos por su nombre en la UVI donde trabajo.

Pero tú seguro que no encuentras nada. No hay peor ciego que .......


----------



## iases (6 Dic 2022)

Te has quedado sin argumentos ? Te ha sentado mal que destape tu mentira con ese vídeo ???


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (6 Dic 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Y tanto que no lo saben. En las próximas locales y autonómicas, nueva arrasada de los agitanueces y los recogenueces, con VOX con paupérrimos resultados, y para las siguientes ya algún partido islámico sacando una representación relevante.



Claro, la solución es VOX, que en vez de ilegales los quiere legales. Mismo perro distinto collar.


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Busca en la página de EITB, al final al cámara hasta le saludamos por su nombre en la UVI donde trabajo.
> 
> Pero tú seguro que no encuentras nada. No hay peor ciego que .......



Si, ahora me voy a poner a buscar cosas que no existen. Busca tú los videos de moros liándola en Bilbao, hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## iases (6 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> Te has quedado sin argumentos ? Te ha sentado mal que destape tu mentira con ese vídeo ???


----------



## rondo (6 Dic 2022)

Lolasso dijo:


> Mejor moros que toros decían. Que lo disfruten



El problema es que algunos os pensáis que eso solo está pasando en Barcelona y Bilbao y está pasando en toda España


----------



## brickworld (6 Dic 2022)

Invasión de moros de mierda en las ramblas y los putos mossos persiguiendo patinetes JODER QUE PUTO ASCO


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Dic 2022)

rondo dijo:


> El problema es que algunos os pensáis que eso solo está pasando en Barcelona y Bilbao y está pasando en toda España



En Cáceres no creo.


----------



## iases (6 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



Tontos futboleros haciendo cosas de tontos futboleros


----------



## Impactrueno (6 Dic 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> los comentarios sobre el partido y celebraciones en los periodicos locales son para echarse a llorar de lo perdida que esta nuestra sociedad, perlas del tipo, enhorabuena marruecos!! que se jodan los españoles jjojojoo!!! y a la minima que alguno menciona los posibles robos y altercados no faltan 4 o 5 traidores tironucables llamandole racista.



El enemigo esta en casa. El que no haya abierto los ojos aun, es porque forma parte de ellos.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (6 Dic 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> El enemigo esta en casa. El que no haya abierto los ojos aun, es porque forma parte de ellos.



Es imprescindible que caiga el sistema económico y nos vayamos a la ruina 

Comprobado que mientras la gente cobre su jornal esto aguanta


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Dic 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> El enemigo esta en casa. El que no haya abierto los ojos aun, es porque forma parte de ellos.



El enemigo está en casa y me di cuenta tras un partido de futbol.


----------



## veraburbu (6 Dic 2022)

Ahora en A3 dicen que en Bilbao se han cortado algunas calles por "la euforia desmedida" de los "aficionados", pero sin mayores consecuencias.
5 segundos de información.

Hdp


----------



## derepen (6 Dic 2022)

me gusta que se junten tantos y se vea los que hay


----------



## Impactrueno (6 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> El enemigo está en casa y me di cuenta tras un partido de futbol.



Me alegro por ti.


----------



## Sputnik (6 Dic 2022)

ferdy dijo:


> En Bilbo solo se ven a jovenes marroquis celebrando con sana alegria su triunfo sin destrozar nada.La derecha de ultratumba esta deseando altercados para justificar su intolerante racismo.Son mas espabilados que nosotros y poco a poco van ganando posiciones y algun dia no muy lejano seran mayoria y nos someteran a sus costumbres.Nos lo merecemos




Solo tienes que cruzar el Estrecho para hermanarte 100% con tus futuros patronos (los mios no lo seran nunca, soy Europeo) y aprender sus civilizadas costumbres. Va a ser un viaje maravillosos querido progre de la izquierda genocida....



...Estos tios no son mas tontos porque romperian el baremo de retraso mental.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## rondo (6 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> En Cáceres no creo.



Extremadura


----------



## UpSpain (6 Dic 2022)

Que alguien pare a la ultraderecha!


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Dic 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Extremadura
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283558



En Caceres ciudad queria decir. Talayuela es un shithole moronegro.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (6 Dic 2022)

La kale moroka. Y eso que han ganado los hideputas


----------



## DeckardBladeRunner (6 Dic 2022)

Impresionante tropa de hordas moras, a ver dónde están ahora esos ertzainas (o como se escriba) tan valientes para apalear en manifestaciones de jubilados y de trabajadores en huelga...


----------



## ELOS (6 Dic 2022)

*AUPA ALÁ*


----------



## Sputnik (6 Dic 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Es imprescindible que caiga el sistema económico y nos vayamos a la ruina
> 
> Comprobado que mientras la gente cobre su jornal esto aguanta




En efecto, la gente con 4 euros en el bolsillo se conforma. Es lo que tiene una caterva aborregada y vaga hasta el hartazgo.


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Dic 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


>



vasquitos pidiendo auxili a la guardia civil que pedían echar del Euskal Herria en 3, 2, 1


----------



## SolyCalma (6 Dic 2022)

Que concepto de destrozar tienes tu más extraño


----------



## Viviendo Digno (6 Dic 2022)

Son muchos, cada vez más, y mucho más jóvenes que nosotros. 

Estamos PERDIDOS.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (6 Dic 2022)

Ya solo falta que sea Portugal la que los saque del mundial. Se nos mean y decimos que llueve.


----------



## zirick (6 Dic 2022)

Sueño vasco cumplido. 
Que llamen a la guardia civil.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (6 Dic 2022)

A ver si espabila ya la peña al ver que los morosmierda se nos suben a la chepa


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Dic 2022)

*a ver pesaos. mis indicadores detectan que : MARRUECOS vs ESPAÑA esta todo ORQUESTADO y AMAÑADO. PSYOP . no seais pesaos*

EL PRINCIPE HEREDERO DE MARRUECOS.
AL SER SUPERIORES Y UNA RAZA DE GUERREROS QUE DOMINA A LA ESPAÑOLA




TIENE EL DERECHO NATURAL DE BANGEAR A CUATRO PATAS A LA PRINCESA ELONOR 
ROLO REINA KALESI












*OK. ES UNA TIA PERO ME LA PETO.*
*ADELANTE *












a ver pesaos. mis indicadores detectan que : MARRUECOS vs ESPAÑA esta todo ORQUESTADO y AMAÑADO. PSYOP . no seais pesaos


Y ADEMAS EL PRINCIPE HEREDERO DE MARRUECOS. AL SER SUPERIORES Y UNA RAZA DE GUERREROS QUE DOMINA A LA ESPAÑOLA a ver pesaos. mis indicadores detectan que : MARRUECOS vs ESPAÑA esta todo ORQUESTADO y AMAÑADO. PSYOP . no seais pesaos TIENE EL DERECHO NATURAL DE BANGEAR A CUATRO PATAS A LA...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sonico (6 Dic 2022)

Dr Zar dijo:


> Los Moros toman Bilbao y lo destrozan todo,está siendo apoteósico.Bilbao es mora.



Y muchas zonas de Almeria.
Y El Llano de Zafarraya (Granada)


----------



## Sonico (6 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> A ver si espabila ya la peña al ver que los morosmierda se nos suben a la chepa



Ya te digo yo que no.


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## tovarovsky (6 Dic 2022)

Kukullo y Gorduzar lo celebran frotándose el sarmiento. Todo marcha según los planes de la agenda de colonización Kalerguiana. Os quedan 3-4 años para una reacción masiva contra vuestros gestores y los pagapensiones. Si no haceis nada al respecto, entonces vosotros y vuestros hijos estareis muertos. No madrugueis ni pagueis impuestos!! todo vuestro esfuerzo es inutil y no será recompensado por los que os sablean con castigos confiscatorios. Sois basura y como tal sois tratados. Haced lo mismo con vuestros torturadores si teneis cojones, jodidas nenazas!


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (6 Dic 2022)

fqlso acabqn de decir en tve que no ha habido incidentes, solo celebraciones pacificas

y mientras ponen un video de como le meten un puño por la espalda a un español y le tiran una silla encima estando en el suelo dicen que no ha habido heridos

con un par


----------



## ciberobrero (6 Dic 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Pon videos hombre, pon videos.
> 
> 
> 
> Que curioso, como van todos en una misma dirección. A ver si lo adivino... Van camino de destrozar una librería.




Estan corriendo para registrar la patente en fusión nuclear, desconocía que había una oficina de la Oficina Europea de Patentes en Bilbao


----------



## rsaca (6 Dic 2022)

Pues sinceramente son bastante menos violentos de lo que me esperaba. Creo que en el fondo los marroquíes nos quieren a los españoles. Si, aunque os suene extraño. He conocido a unos cuantos y me he llevado bien con ellos.


----------



## usuario baneado (6 Dic 2022)

Celebran que han cobrado la pagita doble.


----------



## etsai (6 Dic 2022)

Pero dónde coño van todos corriendo, jajaja!!


----------



## Matafachas (6 Dic 2022)

Flures911 dijo:


> Putos rojos de mierda la.quw habéis liado... muchos de estos hdlgp son españoles. Cuando monten su partido político, vamos a flipar en colores.
> 
> Gracias rojos, dais tanto asco como los moros.



Recuerda los moros violaespañolas de Paca, joputa.


----------



## Soy forero (6 Dic 2022)

Ellos se lo han buscado


----------



## Beto (6 Dic 2022)

Yo solo veo amables taxistas buscando clientes


----------



## Evangelion (6 Dic 2022)

No excesiva, en cualquier manifestación de guarros podemitas hay mas incendios y saqueos.


----------



## Clavisto (6 Dic 2022)

usuario baneado dijo:


> Celebran que han cobrado la pagita doble.



Celebran que nos han ganado.

Y a llorar a lA llorería.


----------



## etsai (6 Dic 2022)

Mientras arde Bilbado la Etb no para de poner anuncios contra el racismo. Menuda distopía jajajaja!!


----------



## Soy forero (6 Dic 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> Celebran que nos han ganado.
> 
> Y a llorar a lA llorería.



Imagínate si hubieran perdido


----------



## Clavisto (6 Dic 2022)

Destrozan Bilbao, dic el subnormal-.---Mil hostias te daba yo, nini.


----------



## rondo (6 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> En Caceres ciudad queria decir. Talayuela es un shithole moronegro.



Es un pueblo


----------



## nraheston (6 Dic 2022)

Flures911 dijo:


> Putos rojos de mierda la.quw habéis liado... muchos de estos hdlgp son españoles. Cuando monten su partido político, vamos a flipar en colores.
> 
> Gracias rojos, dais tanto asco como los moros.



Y los peperos también, son traidores a nuestro país, ellos iniciaron la islamizacion con Aznar


----------



## nraheston (6 Dic 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Que no, que son tan españoles como Don Pelayo o Julio Romero de Torres.



Bien parafraseado a Ayuso.


MrDanger dijo:


> Como que no la estarán cobrando y muchos tendrán nacionalidad española.
> 
> En el estadio los morocos eran mayoría aplastante, más de 20.000. Para ir a Qatar si que tienen dinero.
> 
> Marruecos, ese país al que estamos pagando ayudas (o tributos).



En el islam se llama yizia


----------



## Flures911 (6 Dic 2022)

Matafachas dijo:


> Recuerda los moros violaespañolas de Paca, joputa.



Matafac


nraheston dijo:


> Y los peperos también, son traidores a nuestro país, ellos iniciaron la islamizacion con Aznar



Correcto, pero los rojo se han cubierto de gloria.


----------



## rondo (6 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> El vídeo es ni es hoy ni es Bilbao.
> 
> Pero seguro que tú has grabado los asaltos que has visto



Como eres tan mentiroso acomplejado follamoros?


----------



## Matriz_81 (6 Dic 2022)

El proceso debilitador se va notando. Hace 8 años, todavía tenían sangre los seguidores bilbaínos.


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Dic 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Pues sinceramente son bastante menos violentos de lo que me esperaba. Creo que en el fondo los marroquíes nos quieren a los españoles. Si, aunque os suene extraño. He conocido a unos cuantos y me he llevado bien con ellos.



Todavía queda celebración. Vas a salir a la calle a ver si "conoces" a alguno?


----------



## locodelacolina (6 Dic 2022)

No puede ser, serán los franquistas o los de VOX.


----------



## napobalo (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## asiqué (6 Dic 2022)

Lolasso dijo:


> Mejor moros que toros decían. Que lo disfruten



Joodeerrr
Por que no echar a los moros al ruedo?
Esa corrida si que iria a ver


----------



## opilano (6 Dic 2022)

Tontos los remeros que a partir de mañana tendrán doble ración de enculada para pagar la mascletá.


----------



## BigJoe (6 Dic 2022)

Una manera muy tribal eso de ir corriendo en grupo como pollo sin cabeza

Pero vaya, que de lo que dice el título del hilo a los vidos hay un jodido trecho, yo solo veo a unos garrulos celebrándo, no veo (de momento) en este hilo un solo video realmente condenable


----------



## cortijero92 (6 Dic 2022)

917 dijo:


> Sal de agente provocador, a ver si te violan y te hostian, que los fachas necesitan un mártir.



Cobarde fascista siendo apalizado por moreno:


https://litter.catbox.moe/xc6bzm.mp4


----------



## 21creciente (6 Dic 2022)

son el futuro , un futuro vomitimo si, pero hay que saber cuando has perdido


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (6 Dic 2022)

Un cañón de agua y salen corriendo hasta Marruecos


----------



## empepinado (6 Dic 2022)

CUANTA NUTRICIÓN YA NO CENO


----------



## keler (6 Dic 2022)

Pues yo he visto el partido en san Sebastián y mayoría de la gente, sobretodo los jóvenes, iban con la selección. Cómo ha cambiado esta ciudad de aquí a hace quince años. No todo está perdido.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (6 Dic 2022)

Debe ser el RH- vascongado ese que les sale hasta por las orejas.

Los de los vídeos del principio deben tener 20 apellidos vascongados por lo menos.


----------



## Dr Zar (6 Dic 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> Destrozan Bilbao, dic el subnormal-.---Mil hostias te daba yo, nini.



jsjajs vete a follar Moros cerda.


----------



## loveisintheair (6 Dic 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


>



Esperaba ver vídeos de moros destrozando cosas y da todavía más miedo: moros corriendo y gritando sin romper nada.
Aunque imagino que a medida que siga leyendo el foro, encontraré escenas de escaparates rotos y saqueos.


----------



## Uritorco (6 Dic 2022)

De los kaleborrikos a los kalemorricos. Todo en orden.


----------



## Kolbe (6 Dic 2022)

Pero a ver, yo hay una cosa que no entiendo. ¿Porque sólo celebran a lo bestia las victorias en los países a los que derrotan?

Es decir, ganan a Bélgica y lo celebran a lo loco en Bélgica pero en España nada.

Ganan a España y lo celebran a lo bestia en España pero en Bélgica ni mu.

¿Alguien me lo puede explicar?


----------



## pandillero (6 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Dónde están los "valientes" jovencitos abertzales que no tenían problema en quemar cajeros, pegar a la gente o quemar contenedores?
> 
> 
> Ah, si... en cursillos de desempoderamiento feminista, y de anti-racismo...



Estan celebrando con los moros.


----------



## Triptolemo (6 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Que esta pasando en Bilbo, Tripto ???. @Triptolemo



La próxima les toca portugal


----------



## NEGRACIONISTA (6 Dic 2022)

no va a haber segarros para todos.


----------



## valensalome (6 Dic 2022)

Kolbe dijo:


> Pero a ver, yo hay una cosa que no entiendo. ¿Porque sólo celebran a lo bestia las victorias en los países a los que derrotan?
> 
> Es decir, ganan a Bélgica y lo celebran a lo loco en Bélgica pero en España nada.
> 
> ...



nos odian, no es su alegría , es el odio a quien les da cobijo en la gran mayoría de ellos


----------



## Guano For Life (6 Dic 2022)

Mucho pegar tiros en la nuca y poner bombas para que no se llenase de gente de Burgos o de Cantabria, pero...

Se ve que prefieren moronegrada a españoles. Que les cunda


----------



## zapatitos (6 Dic 2022)

Dr Zar dijo:


> Los Moros toman Bilbao y lo destrozan todo,está siendo apoteósico.Bilbao es mora.




De la Kale Borroka hemos pasado a la Kale Moroka.

Saludos.


----------



## elmegaduque (6 Dic 2022)

Es la Kale marroka de la Nueva Marronidad.


----------



## Karma bueno (6 Dic 2022)

Bilbado esta acabado...


----------



## Karma bueno (6 Dic 2022)

A tomar por culo Bilbado...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Estan celebrando con los moros.



hombre, tienes que entenderlo, es el unico partido que van a ganar los de la seleccion de mordor fuera de amistosos del nivel de un partido de futbol de tias , despues de todo ellos no tienen seleccion, porque para tener seleccion primero hay que tener pais


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (6 Dic 2022)

Kolbe dijo:


> Pero a ver, yo hay una cosa que no entiendo. ¿Porque sólo celebran a lo bestia las victorias en los países a los que derrotan?
> 
> Es decir, ganan a Bélgica y lo celebran a lo loco en Bélgica pero en España nada.
> 
> ...



lo explicas tu sólo jeje

imagínate que estas en un país lleno de manginas en el que te meas de lo debil y permisivo que es, tienes 100000 compatriotas en la ciudad y asco hacia ese tipo de sociedad. Pues cuando ganas a ese país sales a hacer el cazurro para pitorrearte.

Y ya no te digo si aun encima te dejan robar, vender dronja, violar y te dan paguita... es que es de chiste.


----------



## Patxin (6 Dic 2022)

Con Galindo no pasaban estas cosas.


----------



## Decipher (6 Dic 2022)

Parece que hacen footing


----------



## usuario baneado (6 Dic 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> Celebran que nos han ganado.
> 
> Y a llorar a lA llorería.



Menos mal que el fungol me da de comer. Pero no paguita.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## River in the street (6 Dic 2022)

Euskodisfruteak


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (6 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



No es un moro. Es un japonés que tiene la cabeza rapada porque practica el zen y está moreno porque toma el Sol todos los días.


----------



## etsai (6 Dic 2022)

Kolbe dijo:


> Pero a ver, yo hay una cosa que no entiendo. ¿Porque sólo celebran a lo bestia las victorias en los países a los que derrotan?
> 
> Es decir, ganan a Bélgica y lo celebran a lo loco en Bélgica pero en España nada.
> 
> ...



Lo intentaré yo. Un partido de fútbol sustituye a las batallas de antaño (con sus colores, banderas, himnos, pinturas, héroes, etc), por lo que simbólicamente celebran que nos han ganado y que este país ya les pertenece.


----------



## Lain Coubert (6 Dic 2022)

Imposible. En el telediario han dicho que son celebraciones pacíficas.


----------



## pandillero (6 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>


----------



## Alex001 (6 Dic 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


>



Se roban entre ellos


----------



## Alex001 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alex001 (6 Dic 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Esperaba ver vídeos de moros destrozando cosas y da todavía más miedo: moros corriendo y gritando sin romper nada.
> Aunque imagino que a medida que siga leyendo el foro, encontraré escenas de escaparates rotos y saqueos.



Ya ha habido un asesinato


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Dic 2022)

ESPAÑOLES HABEIS PERDIDO EL PUNTO NATURAL

POR ESO PERDEIS AL FUTBOL

QUE ES UN DEPORTE MASCULINO

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Dic 2022)

*VOY A SER VUESTRO REY*
*Y LO SABEIS *


----------



## Felson (7 Dic 2022)

Los han puesto "morados", nunca mejor dicho, a la Erchaincha o Ertzaintza. Aunque nos han puesto "morados" a todos los demás por permitir esto o a los que permiten esto, sea Erchaincha o Ertzaintza. En cualquier caso, los que nos los hinchan.


----------



## Anka Motz (7 Dic 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Nos falta un moro en el Athletic. Un AbdelKebar, Abdurrahim o algo así. Negros ya tenemos.



Tarde andas....


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (7 Dic 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Imposible. En el telediario han dicho que son celebraciones pacíficas.



con muertos.... hace falta ser un sinverguenza para llamarse periodista


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Dic 2022)

¿Muertos?


----------



## Zarpa (7 Dic 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> ¿Muertos?





Alex001 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1283700


----------



## PutaSnchz (7 Dic 2022)

Espero que se encuentren con algún acomplejadín euskaldún de esos que odian a los españoles y celebran las derrotas de la selección.


----------



## sopelmar (7 Dic 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


>



El primero de los vídeos la manada de búfalos volviendo a su barrio sanfrancisco Alli en su ghetto africano se sienten más seguros 
El 2 video es más grave es la plaza una unamuno al lado de la plaza Mayor donde están todos los turistas de pinchos


----------



## sopelmar (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## noticiesiprofecies (7 Dic 2022)

Alex001 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1283700



A ver qué dirán de este triste acontecimiento los portales «antirracistas» como por ejemplo,





__





Xavier Rius Sant


Opinions, anàlisis i informacions sobre immigració, ultradreta, drets humans, seguretat, gihadisme i política internacional, en aquests temps d’incerteses. També escric sobre el Moianès i política catalana (contacte:xrius1@gmail.com)




xavier-rius.blogspot.com









__





Esteban Ibarra | Movimiento contra la Intolerancia, por los Derechos Humanos


Movimiento contra la Intolerancia, por los Derechos Humanos




www.estebanibarra.com


----------



## Clorhídrico (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Espartano27 (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (7 Dic 2022)

Que llamen a la Guardia Civil ; )


----------



## Boston molestor (7 Dic 2022)

Desde Indautxu o Neguri no se les oye, así que a seguir enterrándolos en paguitas. Está to pagao.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Dic 2022)

Todas las europeas treintañeras llegarán a la menopausia en el 2030 sin haber tenido hijos.

El llamado feminismo ha sido y es un ataque de ingeniería social para castrar a las europeas . 


*
HERODES/ZAPATERO Atentados de los trenes de Atocha y millones de españoles abortados
Ya no matan niños recién nacidos. Los matan un poco antes de nacer que viene siendo lo mismo.*

- los millones de moros que hay en España, han venido a reemplazar a los millones de españoles asesinados en el vientre de sus madres alienadas.
La moral y lo que es bueno y malo es una cuestión que se dirime a través de las normas, las leyes, los permisos, los castigos. 

Lo hemos podido ver con el confinamiento ( un secuestro ilegal ) las mascarillas y las vacunas y todas la tropelías que hemos sufrido estos años, como se puede inducir a la población a comportamientos psicopáticos sin que los individuos se resistan, más bien al contrario aceptan las imposiciones porque el miedo y la obediencia van unidos. 

Es conocida la historia, que el Faraón ordenó a las parteras egipcias: Shifra y Púa, eliminar a los niños varones nacidos en el parto de las mujeres hebreas. La finalidad era evitar un crecimiento excesivo de la población judía, que estaba esclavizada en Egipto en previsión de futuras revoluciones. La desobediencia de las parteras egipcias al edicto faraónico permitió el nacimiento de Moisés, quien sería el líder del pueblo hebreo en el éxodo hacia la Tierra Prometida.

Más tarde en la historia, el rey Herodes, ordenó eliminar a todos los niños menores de 2 años, para evitar que pudiera crecer el “Rey de los Judíos”, quien supuestamente le podía arrebatar el trono . Es en ese momento donde surge el mito de la huida de la Virgen María y el nacimiento de Jesús en un establo pues de haberse quedado en su tierra lo habrían matado.

Este tipo de matanzas ha sido una constante en la historia de la humanidad puesto que los esclavos que ahora se llaman empleados, eran muy prolíficos. De hecho PROLETARIO viene de prole ( los que criaban hijos como siervos, para cultivar el campo y morir en las guerras ) 

Es evidente que Europa está sufriendo un proceso de aniquilación y que nos gobiernan traidores y sicarios de los enemigos .
¿ quiénes son los enemigos de Europa ? pues lo que siempre han sido desde principio de los tiempos.

La alianza de civilizaciones no es más que un truco para abrir las puertas de la muralla desde dentro. El mayor acto de traición que se podía cometer y que suponía la completa destrucción . 




_*Herodes se valió del apoyo de los romanos, y de un contexto de inestabilidad política, para alcanzar el poder. 

Desde el año 63 a.C., la República de Roma había hecho de la antigua Judea un reino vasallo y en el año 47 a. C. Herodes fue nombrado procurador de este reino por Julio César. 

En este cargo, el idumeo planeó la eliminación de la estirpe judía de los asmoneos (descendientes de los macabeos), que había reinado hasta ese momento en Judea.

En el año 40 a. C, consiguió de Marco Antonio –triunviro de Roma y poseedor de la parte oriental del Imperio romano – el título de rey de Judea y logró que fueran degollados Antígono II y su familia, los asmoneos, así como cuarenta y cinco partidarios del antiguo régimen. Eliminaba de esta forma a todos los posibles aspirantes a arrebatarle la corona. *_







los nietos de Bill Gates serán musulmanes y controlarán la fortuna de sus abuelos en menos de 30 años. EL PLAN KALERGI DELANTE DE NUESTROS OJOS


https://www.elmundo.es/loc/famosos/2021/10/17/616c0dffe4d4d8b14e8b4582.html Es el PLAN KALERGI delante de nuestros ojos . La mayor limpieza étnica de la historia de la humanidad . Incluso estoy convencido de que lo que han inyectado como si fuese vacuna es algún tipo de droga para que los...




www.burbuja.info










Bill Gates esteriliza mosquitos. Las plagas de palomas se solucionan esterilizando a las hembras . NO ESTÁN VACUNANDO ESTÁN ESTERILIZANDO A LA POBLACI


El plan de Bill Gates de exterminio de los occidentales , es el mismo que hace con los mosquitos . Bill Gates paga para crear y liberar a millones de mosquitos mutantes. Oxitec, una empresa británica financiada por Bill Gates que se dedica a la prevención de casos de enfermedades transmitidas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El octavo pasajero (7 Dic 2022)

Tiene que oler eso a rata podrida con tantos de esos un foco de sarna , ahora si que saldría con bozal a la calle


----------



## elmegaduque (7 Dic 2022)

Es la Nueva Morunidad.

Los euskaldunes con su pauta actualizada temerosos en sus casas, se asoman un poco por la ventana sin que se note.


----------



## sopelmar (7 Dic 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> lo explicas tu sólo jeje
> 
> imagínate que estas en un país lleno de manginas en el que te meas de lo debil y permisivo que es, tienes 100000 compatriotas en la ciudad que estes y asco hacia ese tipo de sociedad. Pues cuando ganas a ese país sales a hacer el cazurro para pitorrearte.
> 
> Y ya no te digo si aun encima te dejan robar, vender dronja, violar y te dan paguita... es que es de chiste.



Yo estado en Marrakesh y en. Mi grupo cuando por casualidad coincidimos a la hora de comer y la salida de los críos del colegio, había risas los putos críos se reían de nosotros, os juro quevhibamos normal vestidos gente normal putos anormales desde la escuelas les aleccionan que puto ego tienen de nación y. Pueblo tienen esta escoria y hablamos de los etnianos no he visto gente más cínica que el marroki


----------



## kicorv (7 Dic 2022)

Hay una cosa que no me cuadra en absoluto.

Estos vascos hdp matando a tiros a inocentes padres de familia a decenas durante décadas porque el resto de españoles no les daba la independencia, es decir, por miedo a perder SU IDENTIDAD NACIONALISTA (idioma, cultura, etc.). 

Y AHORA ESTÁ HASTA ARRIBA DE MARRONIDOS.

Algún Vasco iluminado me lo explica?


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (7 Dic 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Lo intentaré yo. Un partido de fútbol sustituye a las batallas de antaño (con sus colores, banderas, himnos, pinturas, héroes, etc), por lo que simbólicamente celebran que nos han ganado y que este país ya les pertenece.



Churchill dijo en cierta ocasión "Cuidado con despertar al oso ruso..." Y ya se están confirmando sus presagios.
Pero aquí nadie repara en que ¡¡¡SI LOS POLÍTICOS HAN APESEBRADO A LA MAYORÍA LAS CORNADAS PUEDEN APARECER "DE REPENTE" Y EN ESTE TERRUÑO LAS OSTIAS SE OYEN A KILÓMETROS!!!


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (7 Dic 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Hay una cosa que no me cuadra en absoluto.
> 
> Estos vascos hdp matando a tiros a inocentes padres de familia a decenas durante décadas porque el resto de españoles no les daba la independencia, es decir, por miedo a perder SU IDENTIDAD NACIONALISTA (idioma, cultura, etc.).
> 
> ...



Pues es sencillo.

Mientras USA ha estado años desestabilizando Ucrania hasta el pronto de llegar a guerra con Rusia, aquí han estado metiendo mierda para ver si España estaba en la órbita usana o en la Gabacha.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (7 Dic 2022)

elmegaduque dijo:


> Es la Nueva Morunidad.
> 
> Los euskaldunes con su pauta actualizada temerosos en sus casas, se asoman un poco por la ventana sin que se note.



Es la KALE MORROKA, AMEGOS!


----------



## arangul (7 Dic 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


>



eston cobraan la RGI,Y Otras ayudas sociales,mañana no tienen que madrugar,no es como el resto del estado
como no llueva a jarrros ,esta noche la fiesta va durar en bilbao


----------



## CommiePig (7 Dic 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Hay una cosa que no me cuadra en absoluto.
> 
> Estos vascos hdp matando a tiros a inocentes padres de familia a decenas durante décadas porque el resto de españoles no les daba la independencia, es decir, por miedo a perder SU IDENTIDAD NACIONALISTA (idioma, cultura, etc.).
> 
> ...



si, los putos nazis corruptos y su escoria marxista asesina, se pegan por los moros y su puto Boto

escandaloso la rgi y su falta de control

lobotomizacion ABSOLUTA


----------



## XRL (7 Dic 2022)

que pais de mierda es españa 

todo gracias a los españoles hijos de la gran puta que han permitido la invasión


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Dic 2022)

La patetica PSYOP de crear conflicto con la victoria amañada MASONA de Marruecos ha fracasado 


*FRACA PSYOP PACO FURGOLERA MORROQUINA FAILED *

OHOHOHOHOH

NO DISTURBIOS

NO INTERES

NO BUZZ EN REDES SOCIALES

HACE MUCHO FRIO

LA GENTE SUDA DEL FURGOL

ESTAN TODOS VIENDO TWITCH EN CASA CALENTITOS

Y MAÑANA EMPEZARA UNA PSYOP NUEVA Y NADIE LE IMPORTA ESTA YA









La patetica PSYOP de crear conflicto con la victoria amañada MASONA de Marruecos : HA FRACASADO ESTREPITOSAMENTE. a nadie le importa 1 mierda xD


La patetica PSYOP de crear conflicto con la victoria amañada MASONA de Marruecos ha fracasado FRACA PSYOP PACO FURGOLERA MORROQUINA FAILED OHOHOHOHOH NO DISTURBIOS NO INTERES NO BUZZ EN REDES SOCIALES HACE MUCHO FRIO LA GENTE SUDA DEL FURGOL ESTAN TODOS VIENDO TWITCH EN CASA...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## George Orwell (7 Dic 2022)

Estamos jodidos. 
Qué triste todo.


----------



## George Orwell (7 Dic 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Hay una cosa que no me cuadra en absoluto.
> 
> Estos vascos hdp matando a tiros a inocentes padres de familia a decenas durante décadas porque el resto de españoles no les daba la independencia, es decir, por miedo a perder SU IDENTIDAD NACIONALISTA (idioma, cultura, etc.).
> 
> ...



Aquello era parte del show. La partitura, aunque cueste creerlo, es la misma de entonces. No me cabe duda de que todo era parte del mismo plan.


----------



## Dosto (7 Dic 2022)

Son los nuevos euskaldunes.


----------



## machotafea (7 Dic 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Tenemos al enemigo en casa.
> 
> El que no se haya despertado todavía no lo va a hacer. Con el problema de la invasión pasa lo mismo que con la plandemia.
> 
> ...



Si crees que hablando así (plandemia) alguien que no sea tan subnormal como tú te va a tomar en serio, lo llevas claro.


----------



## siroco (7 Dic 2022)

Bah, no les importa, si fuera un guardia civil tomandose un cafe en un bar sí se sentirían agredidos, pero una horda de moros, robando, violando, peleándose, cagándose en los autobuses, y destrozando Bilbao, cuando no es una cosa es otra. Tan agustito y tan tranquilos que están.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Dic 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


>



Y las p**** españolas diciendo "ahi van jijijiji too happys"


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Dic 2022)

siroco dijo:


> Bah, no les importa, si fuera un guardia civil tomandose un cafe en un bar sí se sentirían agredidos, pero una horda de moros, robando, violando, peleándose, cagándose en los autobuses, y destrozando Bilbao, cuando no es una cosa es otra. Tan agustito y tan tranquilos que están.



Los borrokas aqui no salen a defender nada, pero si son GC son de pillarlos por la espalda.


----------



## George Orwell (7 Dic 2022)

Y la noticia en el periódico más leído de Bilbao es... 
Multas a txokos y sociedades gastronómicas por discriminar a las mujeres.
Si quieren saber qué han hecho los moros en Bilbao, sepan que han salido a "celebrar". Pero sólo "un centenar". 

Para quién no lo sepa los txokos son locales que alquilan grupos de amigos para juntarse a hacer cenas, comidas, etc. Tradicionalmente se juntaban los hombres.


----------



## Saco de papas (7 Dic 2022)

El día de la purga moruna.


----------



## NormanMan (7 Dic 2022)

que destrocen el parlamento con el perro y los terroristas dentro


----------



## F.Alonso21 (7 Dic 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Hay una cosa que no me cuadra en absoluto.
> 
> Estos vascos hdp matando a tiros a inocentes padres de familia a decenas durante décadas porque el resto de españoles no les daba la independencia, es decir, por miedo a perder SU IDENTIDAD NACIONALISTA (idioma, cultura, etc.).
> 
> ...




Porque la ETA fue un invento de la CIA para eliminar la posibilidad de que hubiese fuerte union-patriotas y nos jodieran con ZP+Sanchez a tope, a la par puede que Francia le beneficiase dividirnos , porque curiosamente cuando se calentaron los franchutes ETA se disolvio cuando quisieron.
(Se dice ya que el bombazo a Carrero Blanco fue gracias a la CIA que curiosamente tenia una mina antitanque brutal con la potencia suficiente para llevarlo a cabo).

Eso si ya estaban metidos en todos los estamentos politicos sus cabezas pensantes, con politicas progres antinacionalistas , antilocalistas, pero como son del equipo de los vascos pues no pasa nada.

En Europa han metido en banca, en politica y la UE a que nos manden 2 pharma o 4, armamentisticas americanas, bancos sionistas globalistas y billonarios genocidas.

Y esos son los que mandan y ponen a quien quieren.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (7 Dic 2022)

Estamos presenciando la demolición de un continente en especialmente de España.
Responsables? El votonzado sobre todo pepero como los que aquí hay muchos


----------



## trllhezc07 (7 Dic 2022)

Joder, vaya mierda de negros que hemos fichado... Ya podían ser buenos como los de Francia o Brasil y no estos negados... Ahora me explico por qué el Patétic Bilbo y el farsa llevan eones sin comerse una rosca... Y porque el mierdid juega con once negros extranjeros... Como para poner al asensio ese ...está bien ahí de chupabanquillos limpiabotas de vinicius... Desde aquel milagro del 2010 tres mundiales tres fracasos y tres ridículos absolutos... Dos mundiales seguidos que no somos capaces de ganarle ni a los moros... Ahora a volver a nuestra especialidad, las fases de clasificación goleando a equipos potentísimos como San Marino y Liechtenstein, a levantar las campanas al vuelo y a llenarle el ego y el bolsillo a niñatos que no valen para nada


----------



## Palimpsesto. (7 Dic 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


>



Jijiji


----------



## skan (7 Dic 2022)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> Pues es sencillo.
> 
> Mientras USA ha estado años desestabilizando Ucrania hasta el pronto de llegar a guerra con Rusia, aquí han estado metiendo mierda para ver si España estaba en la órbita usana o en la Gabacha.



Quien ha estado debilitando a Ucrania es Rusia, y a todos sus otros vecinos, y lleva siglos haciéndolo.


----------



## zapatitos (7 Dic 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Hay una cosa que no me cuadra en absoluto.
> 
> Estos vascos hdp matando a tiros a inocentes padres de familia a decenas durante décadas porque el resto de españoles no les daba la independencia, es decir, por miedo a perder SU IDENTIDAD NACIONALISTA (idioma, cultura, etc.).
> 
> ...




También tú que eres otro gran iluminado podrías explicar como vosotros érais durante la dictadura Una, Grande y Libre mientras a la vez vendíais a los yanquis territorio español para que hicieran bases militares a cambio de alimentos como leche en polvo y queso de bola para que no se muriera la gente de hambre.

Y ahí siguen las bases que permitieron los superpatriotras pero la culpa de todo es de los rojos y de los vascos.

Saludos.


----------



## Black War Greymon (7 Dic 2022)

Araco dijo:


> Los tiros en la nuca, la expulsión de miles de vascos étnicos, el impuesto robolusionario, han dado sus frutos.



DIN CERRAD EL PUTO HILO YA


----------



## Arístides (7 Dic 2022)

Crisis: - OK DIARIO+As+VIDEOS:"MILES de marroquíes TOMAN LAS CALLES de MADRID"+"CORTAN LA GRAN VIA". "peleas y GRAVES disturbios en la Puerta del Sol".


https://okdiario.com/mundial/miles-marroquies-toman-calles-madrid-eliminar-espana-mundial-10114456 "CORTAN LA GRAN VIA" https://as.com/videos/universo-mundial/disturbios-en-la-puerta-del-sol-de-madrid-tras-la-victoria-de-marruecos-v/




www.burbuja.info














Miles de marroquíes toman las calles de Madrid tras eliminar a España en el Mundial


La afición de Marruecos celebró en las calles de Madrid el pase a los cuartos del Mundial. Los marroquiés tomaron las calles tras eliminar a España.




okdiario.com






"CORTAN LA GRAN VIA"















Disturbios en la Puerta del Sol de Madrid tras la victoria de Marruecos


La Policía Nacional tuvo que actuar para evitar la trifulca en la que un grupo de 15 aficionados marroquíes estaban implicados. En otras ciudades de España




as.com


----------



## Palpatine (7 Dic 2022)

No son moros, son belgas


----------



## kabeljau (7 Dic 2022)

Reus también ha quedado para hacer turismo entre salvajes.


----------



## el ejpertoc (7 Dic 2022)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Porque la ETA fue un invento de la CIA para eliminar la posibilidad de que hubiese fuerte union-patriotas y nos jodieran con ZP+Sanchez a tope, a la par puede que Francia le beneficiase dividirnos , porque curiosamente cuando se calentaron los franchutes ETA se disolvio cuando quisieron.
> (Se dice ya que el bombazo a Carrero Blanco fue gracias a la CIA que curiosamente tenia una mina antitanque brutal con la potencia suficiente para llevarlo a cabo).
> 
> Eso si ya estaban metidos en todos los estamentos politicos sus cabezas pensantes, con politicas progres antinacionalistas , antilocalistas, pero como son del equipo de los vascos pues no pasa nada.
> ...



Y ha Carrero Blanco lo mato la CIA porque España estaba fabricando la bomba atómica para buscándose un lugar en el mundo y que la respetarán. Hay por ahí un documental espectacular.


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Dic 2022)

remerus dijo:


> ¿donde esta la mierda gudari?



Comiendo pollas moras


----------



## astur_burbuja (7 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Dónde están los "valientes" jovencitos abertzales que no tenían problema en quemar cajeros, pegar a la gente o quemar contenedores?
> 
> 
> Ah, si... en cursillos de desempoderamiento feminista, y de anti-racismo...



Los etarras, están en su casa contando los centímetros de polla musulmana que tragan sus nekanes.

Saludos a todos esos etarras hijos de puta que os comisteis 30 años de carcel para esto. Al final habéis resultado más subnormales y retrasados mentales de lo que ya os presuponiamos y eso que presuponiamos mucho viendo vuestros rituales y tradiciones macacas.


----------



## medion_no (7 Dic 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


>



Como huye el mangina del video despues de votar PSOE, como huye.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Dic 2022)

Flures911 dijo:


> Putos rojos de mierda la.quw habéis liado... muchos de estos hdlgp son españoles. Cuando monten su partido político, vamos a flipar en colores.
> 
> Gracias rojos, dais tanto asco como los moros.



Ya lo tienen, se llama psoe









La victoria de Marruecos ante España desde el barrio de Morad: "L'Hospitalet ya es nuestra"


Jóvenes nacidos en España, pero de origen marroquí, han celebrado la victoria de Marruecos tras horas de sufrimiento: "Son momentos inexplicables"




www.google.es


----------



## Tercios (7 Dic 2022)

¿Lo celebraron así en la anterior victoria? ¿Lo celebrarán así en la siguiente?


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (7 Dic 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


>



Y el gafudo NPC que se dá la vuelta con una sonrisilla?? Muy representativo del borrego nacional. Que te invadan el país, que te tengas que desviar de tu itinerario por miedo le produce "sonrisilla" en lugar de una úlcera de estómago. Que ganas de que venga una guerra.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## quehablerafapaypal (7 Dic 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Yo estado en Marrakesh y en. Mi grupo cuando por casualidad coincidimos a la hora de comer y la salida de los críos del colegio, había risas los putos críos se reían de nosotros, os juro quevhibamos normal vestidos gente normal putos anormales desde la escuelas les aleccionan que puto ego tienen de nación y. Pueblo tienen esta escoria y hablamos de los etnianos no he visto gente más cínica que el marroki



Si, ellos se pitorrean de españa. Es como el debil de la clase al que hay un consenso de derecho a bullying.

tienen mucho sentido de manada y de proteccion al "hermano"

siempre te apalearán en grupo. Y si están uno a uno, tan pronto un "hermano" se de cuenta, se une.

Solo hace falta que uno de los "hermanos" enclenques como fideos lleve un cuchillo y te desgracian. Es siempre lo mismo.


----------



## Lábaro (7 Dic 2022)

Solo veo moros corriendo gritando y poco mas,ya que la chalaina esta alerta,dispuesta y encantada de abrir cabezas sarracenas como se pasen un milimetro de de la raya...


----------



## >zen< (7 Dic 2022)

Por un partido de fútbol
Cuando les den orden de tomar al-andaluz, ya podéis correr.


----------



## serie de netflix (7 Dic 2022)

0 pena


----------



## claudiofp (7 Dic 2022)

No soy especial amante del Futbol, peeeero la derrota ayer de España frente a Marruecos es más que sospechosa.
Una serie de personas con "percepción" nos ha llegado una fuerte señal de que algo oscuro había sucedido antes del partido ¿quizás una llamada de Marruecos a Madrid diciendo -o pierde España o vamos a contar los trapos sucios-? y lo que ocurre después, usted ya lo sabe. 
El chantaje es tan viejo como el ser humano...


----------



## ceropatatero (7 Dic 2022)

Esta gente tiene una cosa buena- la unión. Mientras que nosotros nos quejamos en burbuja de mal que va todo, ellos unidos salen a liarla. Aquí unos son de izquierda, otros de derecha, terceros del arcoíris. Cada uno se cree más listo que ninguno y pone a parir a los moros, a los fachas a los de LGBT, mientras que éstos se unen y toman la posesión de las calles y las ciudades. Nos enseñaron a ser respetuosos, mansos, amariconados. Llegó la hora de la matanza.


----------



## iases (7 Dic 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Como eres tan mentiroso acomplejado follamoros?



Puedes insultar lo que quieras pero ese vídeo es de hace unos años en Barcelona.

Y lo de meterlo en este hilo es simplemente MENTIR


----------



## iases (7 Dic 2022)

Subo el hilo para que colguéis los terribles altercados de anoche en bilbao


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Dic 2022)

Para que la selección de fútbol fuese la seña de identidad española que han pretendido para hacer propaganda...
además de enviar a moros, negros, separatistas y gays, deberían haber metido a 4 lesbianas reconvertidas a hombres y a Echenique de portero.


----------



## Teofrasto (7 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> habra que darles la nacionalidad como premio a esos jovenes marroquies.



Ya la tienen, la mayoría en las estadísticas no cuentan como extranjeros. En realidad extranjeros e hijos de dos extranjeros en España hay 12 millones


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (7 Dic 2022)

Ya me suda la poya, nadar a contra corriente cansa que destrocen el pais a placer total....


----------



## nraheston (7 Dic 2022)

keler dijo:


> Pues yo he visto el partido en san Sebastián y mayoría de la gente, sobretodo los jóvenes, iban con la selección. Cómo ha cambiado esta ciudad de aquí a hace quince años. No todo está perdido.



Si VOX no saca ni un concejal y si en Guipúzcoa no hay representación, no servirá de casi nada


----------



## Militarícese (7 Dic 2022)

eitb, la publi vasca pagada por todos los vascos, ¿usa el término "euskal herria"?
Joder me parece eso tan grave como que los 400 simios esos que no comen jamón hagan lo que hacen gane o no Morrocco


----------



## Biluao (7 Dic 2022)

Pues yo soy de Bilbao, me he levantado y dado una vuelta, y todo sigue en su sitio. Es cierto, que San Francisco, no piso. Igual voy y lo han arrasado. Pero, vamos, creo que ahí, no se notaría mucho.


----------



## Boston molestor (7 Dic 2022)

*Mientras tanto en algún lugar de la Arcadia Eúscara...*


Al final va a ser verdad que quieren ser uropeos en plan Captain Sweden.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (7 Dic 2022)

Los moros habrán "destrozado" también algunos potorros y ojetes abertzales


----------



## HaCHa (7 Dic 2022)

Sale a calentar Mohammed Al-Abascal:


----------



## Boston molestor (7 Dic 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Sale a calentar Mohammed Al-Abascal:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1284009



Será usted un rojo cabrón, pero la cara de secuestrar aviones no se la quita (al amego) ni Dios.


----------



## HaCHa (7 Dic 2022)

Boston molestor dijo:


> Será usted un rojo cabrón, pero la cara de secuestrar aviones no se la quita (al amego) ni Dios.



Quitar, le quitas diez años y es un mena:


----------



## Boston molestor (7 Dic 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Quitar, le quitas diez años y es un mena:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1284014



O percusionista de Parrita. Lol


----------



## HaCHa (7 Dic 2022)

Boston molestor dijo:


> O percusionista de Parrita. Lol



Fijo. 100% pura raza ibérica, versión defensora de los valores patrios.
Y financiada por Irán.









El exilio iraní pagó ocho meses los sueldos de Abascal y Espinosa


Simpatizantes del Consejo Nacional de la Resistencia de Irán abonaron 65.000 euros a los dos diputados en 2014




elpais.com


----------



## Boston molestor (7 Dic 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Fijo. 100% pura raza ibérica, versión defensora de los valores patrios.
> Y financiada por Irán.
> 
> 
> ...



Ahí ya no entro. Yo me quedo en el chasis de habibi, aunque le vaya a votar, más que nada porque es el enemigo público número uno de mis amigas las de la Secta.


----------



## Lábaro (7 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Si VOX no saca ni un concejal y si en Guipúzcoa no hay representación, no servirá de casi nada



Viendo el "percal" de muchos voxemitas que desearian ver Bilbao ardiendo (Aunque al final no paso gran cosa),sin duda es lo menos malo que nos puede pasar ademas de que los bildutarras tampoco logren tocar poder...

En el fondo,hunos y hotros sois los mayores mamporreros de un PNV que viendo las horrorosas "alternativas" politicas que hay,siempre se presenta como moderado y muchos vascos acaban votandolo como "mal menor" (Y los contrarios,a una abstencion cada vez mayor)

Parafraseando a un Bilbaino universal : "Ni vencereis,ni convencereis"...


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (7 Dic 2022)

Una pena que en los videos no vea a los antidisturbios repartiendo leña y en cambio si hay una manifestacion por cualquier otro motivo si que la dan. Se estan malacostumbrando a calentar a trabajadores y padres de familia que tienen mucho que perder y se estan olvidando del resto.

Igualdad ya!


----------



## EL INTERVENTOR (7 Dic 2022)

Ojalá ganen el mundial


----------



## Eigentum (7 Dic 2022)

Los del tiro en la nunca solo se atreven por la espalda,por sorpresa y con blanquitos civilizados.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (7 Dic 2022)

Nuestros neños!!! Se merecen lo mejor!


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Dic 2022)

Están los follamorocs desatados con que las hordas morosimias podrían haber provocado "muchos más destrozos".


----------



## Karma bueno (7 Dic 2022)

Biba Bilbado, gñeee


----------



## charofilia (7 Dic 2022)

van a por el gugenheim


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (7 Dic 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> ¿ Dónde está la E.T.A cuando se la necesita?



Esperando órdenes del cía, as usual


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Dic 2022)

*"Solo han sido unos centenares, se han comportado de manera civica y los incidentes han sido testimoniales" **Portavoz del Regimen*


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Dic 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Fijo. 100% pura raza ibérica, versión defensora de los valores patrios.
> Y financiada por Irán.



*Todas las organizaciones de iranies en el exilio, estan financiadas por los EEUU.*


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (7 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *Todas las organizaciones de iranies en el exilio, estan financiadas por los EEUU.*



vaya, y eso que fueron los mismos EEUU los que echaron al emperador. Palabras de la ex emperatriz Fahah Diva. 
Puta CIA; siempre pagando dos bandos.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (7 Dic 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Quitar, le quitas diez años y es un *mena*:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1284014



Nope, el es *SEFARAD* como lo soy yo al 100%.
Nos pones una kipa y desaparecemos entre ellos. 
Me lie con un sefardita en Golders Green y eramos casi gemelos


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (7 Dic 2022)

charofilia dijo:


> van a por el gugenheim



Ni aunque les paguen lo harian.

Luego os preguntais por que ellos follan y vosotros no
Son super mega uber *machos*.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (7 Dic 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Están los follamorocs desatados con que las hordas morosimias podrían haber provocado "muchos más destrozos".



¿hubo en Leon algo?


----------



## Alex001 (7 Dic 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



Una verdad como un templo. Espero que no sea multada con 3000 euros por delito de odio.


----------



## Alex001 (7 Dic 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Hay una cosa que no me cuadra en absoluto.
> 
> Estos vascos hdp matando a tiros a inocentes padres de familia a decenas durante décadas porque el resto de españoles no les daba la independencia, es decir, por miedo a perder SU IDENTIDAD NACIONALISTA (idioma, cultura, etc.).
> 
> ...



Pues sí en cada interrogatorio se meaban encima y delataban hasta a su puta madre. Cuando empezó a actuar el gal había feudos batasunos que nadie salía de casa. Unos putos cobardes. Dicho por policías destinados en las Provincias Vascongadas.


----------



## Alex001 (7 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> También tú que eres otro gran iluminado podrías explicar como vosotros érais durante la dictadura Una, Grande y Libre mientras a la vez vendíais a los yanquis territorio español para que hicieran bases militares a cambio de alimentos como leche en polvo y queso de bola para que no se muriera la gente de hambre.
> 
> Y ahí siguen las bases que permitieron los superpatriotras pero la culpa de todo es de los rojos y de los vascos.
> 
> Saludos.



Por eso con un sueldo una familia tenía piso, apartamento en la playa, coche...Encima de maricon debes estar viviendo en piso de protección oficial que creó Franco.


----------



## Alex001 (7 Dic 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> Y ha Carrero Blanco lo mato la CIA porque España estaba fabricando la bomba atómica para buscándose un lugar en el mundo y que la respetarán. Hay por ahí un documental espectacular.



Carrero Blanco hubiera sido nuestro de Gaulle particular.


----------



## Viva Bankia manque pierda (7 Dic 2022)

remerus dijo:


> El Bilbao que no ardio en su momento porque se rindio cobardemente a las tropas gallegas del general Franco arde ahora por la morisma subvencionada por el gobierno vascongado,



Mentira, en Bilbao entraron los requetés navarros del General Mola...
Un saludo y cuidaos...


----------



## Alex001 (7 Dic 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Quitar, le quitas diez años y es un mena:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1284014



Me hubiera gustado verte a ti concejal en Llodio estando amenazado por ETA. En esa época la chupabas en los lavabos de el corte inglés


----------



## zapatitos (7 Dic 2022)

Alex001 dijo:


> Por eso con un sueldo una familia tenía piso, apartamento en la playa, coche...Encima de maricon debes estar viviendo en piso de protección oficial que creó Franco.




Y comían todas las familias langosta y jamón de bellota que les mandaban a diario Franco, el Carrero Blanco y el Fraga que se te olvida eso...

Saludos.


----------



## Burrocracia (7 Dic 2022)

Prq


kicorv dijo:


> Hay una cosa que no me cuadra en absoluto.
> 
> Estos vascos hdp matando a tiros a inocentes padres de familia a decenas durante décadas porque el resto de españoles no les daba la independencia, es decir, por miedo a perder SU IDENTIDAD NACIONALISTA (idioma, cultura, etc.).
> 
> ...



Por que son de izquierdas y están en el mundo y en la izquierda desde hace 30 ó 40 años la inmigración es tabú,da igual lo que pasé y cuánto excesiva sea ,son pobres y no se puede decir nada en contra .
Si dijesen algo los echarían y reventarian de cualquier circuito .


----------



## Dragón Asesino (7 Dic 2022)

Bah, hasta me nutre la verdad.


----------



## jkaza (7 Dic 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



A buenas horas 

Señora, confórmese con que su hija no venga un día con una larva pelopolla


----------



## BigJoe (7 Dic 2022)

11 páginas de hilo y no he visto a ningún moruno liándola de verdad.

Que ves el título y esperas un EuskoBruselas, y solo he visto a unos mangurrainos corriendo y gritando.


----------



## jkaza (7 Dic 2022)

claudiofp dijo:


> No soy especial amante del Futbol, peeeero la derrota ayer de España frente a Marruecos es más que sospechosa.
> Una serie de personas con "percepción" nos ha llegado una fuerte señal de que algo oscuro había sucedido antes del partido ¿quizás una llamada de Marruecos a Madrid diciendo -o pierde España o vamos a contar los trapos sucios-? y lo que ocurre después, usted ya lo sabe.
> El chantaje es tan viejo como el ser humano...



Esa teoría cobra fuerza si vemos que 2 penalties de los moros fueron por el centro, es una forma de no fallar si sabes que el portero se va a quitar de en medio.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (7 Dic 2022)

hpy monografico en el telediario de la sexta, oh wait...


----------



## SPQR (7 Dic 2022)

Vuelven los moros de Franco, 80 años después.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (7 Dic 2022)

Viva Bankia manque pierda dijo:


> Mentira, en Bilbao entraron los requetés navarros del General Mola...
> Un saludo y cuidaos...



Y en San Sebastian los 40 de Artajona. La rindieron en nada.


----------



## Louis Renault (7 Dic 2022)

Putos fascistas de Vox, siempre liándola.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (7 Dic 2022)

claudiofp dijo:


> No soy especial amante del Futbol, peeeero la derrota ayer de España frente a Marruecos es más que sospechosa.
> Una serie de personas con "percepción" nos ha llegado una fuerte señal de que algo oscuro había sucedido antes del partido ¿quizás una llamada de Marruecos a Madrid diciendo -o pierde España o vamos a contar los trapos sucios-? y lo que ocurre después, usted ya lo sabe.
> El chantaje es tan viejo como el ser humano...



Esto se llama pago de prestaciones por los servicios aportados. Y YA NO ME CREO LO DEL CHANTAJE ¡¡¡ESTO ES OTRA PARTIDA DE UNA PUTA VENTA A PLAZOS!!!



jkaza dijo:


> Esa teoría cobra fuerza si vemos que 2 penalties de los moros fueron por el centro, es una forma de no fallar si sabes que el portero se va a quitar de en medio.



Todo huele que apesta sobre nuestra participación en esta charada:
- Los seleccionados (Una panda de chavales de pátio de recreo)
- El marketing que se han montado desde "Can Barça" (Que terminó reventandoles en los morros)
- La chulería de un tipo que no sirve para este trabajo (Habrá que seguir su trayectoria para confirmarlo pero huele a otro Guardiola que sin figuras solo sirve para equipos de casaos y barrigones)
- La forma de tratar los partidos, como si de pachangas playeras se tratara.
- La derrota ante Marruecos...¡¡¡FALLANDO TODOS LOS PENALTIES!!!
*¡¡¡SERÁ LA MANERA DE PERDER UN "AVISO A NAVEGANTES" PARA DENUNCIAR QUE CUMPLÍA ORDENES EMANADAS DESDE INSTANCIAS ..."DE MUY ARRIBA"!!!*

Pues macho se te cayó el pelo ¡¡¡ROMA NO PAGA A TRAIDORES!!!


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (7 Dic 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Es imprescindible que caiga el sistema económico y nos vayamos a la ruina
> 
> Comprobado que mientras la gente cobre su jornal esto aguanta



"Asin" con el hambre se quitara la tonteria.


----------



## iases (7 Dic 2022)

Volviendo al tema del hilo.

Ya han puesto los foreros que decían que habían visto ellos mismos altercados , escaparates rotos , saqueos ..... Los vídeos que lo demuestran ????


----------



## Lain Coubert (7 Dic 2022)

A ver si se toman el botín de guerra y nos libran de las vascas.


----------



## wopa (7 Dic 2022)

El diario del PNV habla de celebraciones, procesión de seguidores marroquís (literal  ), cánticos y muestras de felicidad. ..









Los marroquíes celebran en Bilbao el pase a cuartos


Las calles de Bilbao acogieron una procesión de seguidores marroquíes




www.deia.eus


----------



## BogadeAriete (7 Dic 2022)

Hay nuevos vidrios de los amegos corriendo.


----------



## fayser (7 Dic 2022)

Madre mía, qué despliegue de Rh negativo...


----------

